# Do you only plow with your ATV or do you use a truck to?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I use my truck and my ATV both work great.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use both. I use mine to do the a couple drives on my street that would be a pain to do with my truck. and I use it to do sidewalks around here.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I've plowed with quite a few different pieces of equipment over the years but stick to the mini trucks as an ATV/UTV replacement now for getting in to the tighter areas. Thats where they shine.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Badgerland WI;666223 said:


> I've plowed with quite a few different pieces of equipment over the years but stick to the mini trucks as an ATV/UTV replacement now for getting in to the tighter areas. Thats where they shine.


I'm not duaghting you, but I find it hard to believe that a mini truck has more power than a 700cc UTV.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Mercer...I'm happy to explain because so few people know anything about Mini trucks (which is what got me into this when I was exposed to them as a hobby).

First off...you wanted to know why I would post in the ATV section under some other thread. Simple, because ALL mini trucks are supposed to be sold as OFF-ROAD utility vehicles in the U.S. So they are technically listed as ATV's/UTV's, just like any other 4 or 6 wheeler.

The vast majority of mini trucks in the US have 660cc 3-cylinder engine making 45-50 hp. We can argue HP numbers all day long and whats better from manufacturer to manufacturer. I believe a 700cc quad is gonna be right about the same true output. *One of the key points is that all mini trucks weigh around 1500lbs, with additional 1000-1200 payload capacities*. Pair that with several different 4x4 options depending on the model (which is why I prefer Suzuki's).

I've taken a mini truck just about everywhere I've taken a 4-wheeler (54" width being the only restriction between some trees).

When it comes to pushing snow, that's where it counts IMHO.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgerland WI;666302 said:


> Mercer...I'm happy to explain because so few people know anything about Mini trucks (which is what got me into this when I was exposed to them as a hobby).
> 
> First off...you wanted to know why I would post in the ATV section under some other thread. Simple, because ALL mini trucks are supposed to be sold as OFF-ROAD utility vehicles in the U.S. So they are technically listed as ATV's/UTV's, just like any other 4 or 6 wheeler.
> 
> ...


Where do you get those trucks??


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Sky...a lil birdy told me where to find them!


----------



## DBFlawn (Dec 6, 2008)

Badgerland WI;666302 said:


> Mercer...I'm happy to explain because so few people know anything about Mini trucks (which is what got me into this when I was exposed to them as a hobby).
> 
> First off...you wanted to know why I would post in the ATV section under some other thread. Simple, because ALL mini trucks are supposed to be sold as OFF-ROAD utility vehicles in the U.S. So they are technically listed as ATV's/UTV's, just like any other 4 or 6 wheeler.
> 
> ...


I do have to ask.......What's it like shifting gears with the left hand? lol This always wondered me. haha


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Great question. Everyone always seems to think that it will take a long time to adjust to. It really only takes about 4 or 5 shifts not to feel awkward anymore. The pedals are layed-out the same as LHD or US vehicles so there is no confusion there. You actually like sitting on the other side once you run the truck for awhile. It's great being "curb-side" and facing the right way with traffic when youre cleaning-up a mailbox area on the street, etc.

Probably the hardest little thing to get used to is the turn signal stalk is on the right side and the wiper control stalk is on the left... you'll turn on your wipers at least once thinking your signaling a turn.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use both my atv and truck...and tractors, and skidsteers, and snowblowers.....hmmm, was that more then you wanted? lol...anyway, badgerland, I would be carefull depending on where your out of in WI....if the local pd gets a bug up about you driving that thing around they can get you for driving on the public roadways....since it is a atv by law, just like my atv they can get you for "riding" a recreational vehicle around on public roadways...I know because I had a golf cart with the governor removed....I was clocked at about 60mph......although I think (hope) the state is going to maybe change since they now let golf carts that go about 30mph out on in town roadway that are 30mph or under if they have lights and signals....


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

No problems Humvee...appreciate the feedback.
Its really up to the end-user to use common sense. If your using a mini truck with a warning light and a SMV placard properly displayed in Wisconsin to run around a residential neighborhood to clean-out driveways, I doubt your gonna have a problem unless you make yourself a target. Every locality is different, just as every state is different. It would be worth while to trailer one of these trucks to any location to plow with IMHO if I was seriously concerned about the local PD (just the same as an ATV/UTV).
The fact is, the industry moved for mini trucks to be classified as ATVs/UTVs to meet import reg's. Here in Wisconsin, we have nothing on the books to cover mini trucks, so most just choose to treat them as the same.

Hey...I see guys running around in their skidsteers ALL THE TIME during storms to get from one local location to another. It's really no different. Now, take a turn on to a state highway and pass a Trooper and you might be in for some trouble.

My last personal encounter with a local officer entailed only the following exchange of words:
Officer: "Hey, what the hell is that?"
Me: "A Japanese K-class Mini Truck"
Officer: "The steering wheel is on the wrong side!"
Me: "Thanks...I'll get that fixed"
Officer: "laughing"


Note to Mercer...not trying to hi-jack your thread either!


----------

